# Hello



## KLS (May 29, 2011)

Hi everybody.

Registered the other day, but only now got around to posting.
My name is Kenneth, and I've been lurking on these forums for quite awhile now, and finally decided to join in, as this seems to be the best place to get critique, suggestions and help from people who really know what they are talking about


----------



## bryla (May 29, 2011)

Hej Kenneth 

Dejligt med flere danskere herinde! Velkommen til, som jeg også fik skrevet i din anden tråd.


----------



## maraskandi (May 29, 2011)

Ja velkommen til!! 
Hvor er vi mange komponister fra det lille land!


----------



## bryla (May 29, 2011)

Ha Patrick! Dig havde jeg sgu ikke lige regnet med


----------



## KLS (May 30, 2011)

Tak for velkomsten.

Ja, der er da vist alligevel en del af os herinde.


----------



## JohnG (May 30, 2011)

welcome, Kenneth!


----------



## KevinAHalter (May 30, 2011)

I am a new member myself. Glad you joined. V.I. Control always provides the most clear prognosis and/or diagnosis to a given problem, with a well structured logical explanation, minus the emotional hogwash that infests most forum sites. Hope I can be of help at some time...


----------

